# PubMed- Effect of Daikenchuto (TU-100) on Gastrointestinal and Colonic Transit in Humans.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*Effect of Daikenchuto (TU-100) on Gastrointestinal and Colonic Transit in Humans.*

Am J Physiol Gastrointest Liver Physiol. 2010 Apr 8;

Authors: Manabe N, Camilleri M, Rao A, Wong BS, Burton DD, Busciglio IA, Zinsmeister AR, Haruma K

Background & Aims: Daikenchuto (TU-100) is a traditional Japanese (Kampo) medicine used to treat postoperative ileus. TU-100 dose-dependently increases gastrointestinal (GI) motility by modulating cholinergic and serotonergic mechanisms in animal studies. The aim of this study was to evaluate the effects of orally administered TU-100 on GI and colonic transit and bowel function in healthy humans. Methods: In a randomized, parallel-group, double-blind, placebo-controlled, dose-response study, 60 healthy subjects were randomly assigned to placebo or TU-100 2.5g or 5g t.i.d ingested immediately before meals for 5 consecutive days. We measured GI and colonic transit by validated scintigraphy and stool frequency and consistency by daily diaries of bowel function. Results: There were overall treatment effects on colonic filling at 6 h without any significant differences between each dose of TU-100 and placebo. There tended to be overall treatment effects on ascending colon (AC) emptying half-time; the TU-100 (7.5 g/day) treatment significantly accelerated AC emptying compared to placebo. There were numerically higher values of GC24 (which reflect overall colonic transit) with both doses of TU-100, but these changes were not statistically significant. There were no significant overall treatment effects on gastric emptying, stool frequency and consistency. One subject, who received 7.5 g/day of TU-100, had elevated creatine phosphokinase following the study. Conclusions: TU-100 (7.5 g/day) significantly accelerated AC emptying. Further randomized controlled trials in patients with functional constipation or irritable bowel syndrome with constipation are warranted to evaluate the clinical efficacy of TU-100 in these disorders.

PMID: 20378829 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

